# Idolatry -idolatrie



## eno2

In het Engels is *Idolatry* is the worship of an idol or a physical object as a representation of a god.

In het Nederlands is idolatrie afgodendienst.

Ik gebruik idolatrie in de betekenis van elke godsaanbidding (ook geen goed Nederlands woord).

Dubbel probleem.


----------



## bibibiben

De nieuwste Van Dale geeft aan _idolatrie_ ook de betekenis die het Engels eraan geeft: elke godsdienstige verering van een stoffelijk voorwerp.


----------



## eno2

Ah. Een beetje rare formulering. Maar: Afgelopen met de afgodendienst dan. Well done.

Nu ga ik toch de Van Dale online aanschaffen, ik kan niet blijven sukkelen zo.


----------



## ThomasK

Even etymologisch bekijken (etymonline.com):

from Ecclesiastical Greek _eidololatria_ "worship of idols," from _eidolon_ "*image*" (see idol) + _latreia_ "worship, service" (see -latry).​
Dan nog even naar "idol":

     "*image of a deity as an object of (pagan) worship*," from Old French _idole_ "idol, graven image, pagan god" (11c.), from Latin _idolum_ "image (mental or
physical), form," especially "apparition, ghost," but used in Church Latin for "false god, image of a pagan deity as an object of worship"_ (ik zette vetjes, TK)_​
Ik wil in Van Dale ook graag "ideeënverering" hierbij, maar ja, dat zal wel te veel gevraagd zijn. Mentale beelden zijn vaak genoeg object van een soort verering, maar je noemt het anders (geen "verering" of onderwerping)... Ik moet even nadenken of we zo'n woord al hebben: het is geen bijgeloof omdat het niet als geloof wordt beschouwd...


----------



## eno2

Dat zou _Ideelatrie zijn. _

_Idealatry. _


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie!


----------



## eno2

Ik vrees dat we tot nog toe enkel "Totalitair" hebben.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, totalitarisme is ook een gesloten denksysteem. NU, mij gaat het om  dwepen met bepaalde ideeën, bijna-dogma's, die al evenmin gefundeerd zijn, maar dat niet door hebben...


----------

